# My Burny Les Paul Custom! Wow!



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey guys I was looking for a nice LP and just couldn't justify 4000 grand for Gibson new junk ,I read too many bad reviews online about the poor quality control ,so I did a bit research and happened along an 80,s Burny LP copy ,all I can say Is wow ! The quality is awesome ,sounds great I see why Gibson doesn't want Japanese copy guitars sold here ,If it plays well sounds great I really could care less whats written on the headstock ,and seein how I spent next to nuthin on it (compared to Gibson) It's a win win situation cheers! 
any of you guys have similar guitars chime in could be a cool thread I think laters !Not a great pic camera phone but you get the idea I'll get some better pics when I get a chance!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Nice. How much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking?
I'm with you about Japanese guitars. I got a CIJ Fender and an Epiphone Ltd. Edition SG-61 Lacquer, (which I got half price from a Japanese retailer (apparently, Japanese instruments don't sell too well in Japan)). Two amazing guitars...and relatively cheap, too.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice stuff. I have 2 Korean Tokais that I love. The Japanese Burny and Edward guitars are great.


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have an Agile LP Copy I bought off traynor_garnet and installed new caps and wiring then Bought a set of Gibby pickups from Milkman !(Great forum members BTW :bow This guitar looks and plays great! Great guitars CAN be found overseas!
Great thread...Lets see some more :rockon:










FZ1


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

700 shipped to NL with Gibson case (pictured) Gibson Burstbucker neck ,and Dirty Fingers bridge,also the original vf-1 pickups ,guitars pretty much mint (buckle rash ,and pick scratches expected for a 25+ yr old guitar)so I'm happy !
cheers!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

I upgraded the pickups in my Watson LP. I got Genuine Gibson BurstBucker Pros installed for a truly heavy/hard rockin' growl!! sdsre


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v316/drreid99/?action=view&current=IM000505a.jpg


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Heres mine ...








Im pretty sure its a Hohner HG 430LP 
I've changed the tuners bridge and tailpiece since this was taken and would
like to change the pickups and have it shielded after I figure out how to play.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Good Stuff. I've been lurking on eBay and other retail sites to see what MIJ SGs go for. Not near as many SGs as LPs though. I wouldn't mind a Burny or Greco or Tokai or Epiphone Japan or Orville or Edwards SG. Used are commonly under $600. About $700 plus for a new Edwards or Tokai. 

Edit: $650 for a Tokai SG75/85


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Robert1950! I'm on the same hunt as you! I'm looking for a good SG but not necessary a Gibson, what are the nearest model of Tokai of a real one? I've try a Epiphone that I buy from a forum member but that's not what I expect too!

Thanks for your help!

Evilmusician: Great axe man! Did your pickups rings are in stainless or it just because of the camera?


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Robert1950! I'm on the same hunt as you! I'm looking for a good SG but not necessary a Gibson, what are the nearest model of Tokai of a real one? I've try a Epiphone that I buy from a forum member but that's not what I expect too!
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Evilmusician: Great axe man! Did your pickups rings are in stainless or it just because of the camera?


Chrome I think ,looks like it anyway lol ! love the all sliver look on custom!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

My Hagstrom Swede in white is a bargoon too! :food-smiley-004:


http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=6002


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's the best picture I have of my old Les Paul copy. It's also in a picture in the "My Gear" thread. It was a great guitar to have to learn on, but there's no way it's anywhere near as good a guitar as my real Les Paul. 

Both the guitar & amp say "United" on them, as that was the name of one place I took lessons. The guitar is actually a Granada and the amp is a Garnet.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guitar*

NIce score... great pickups in it,. wouldnt mind a set of those.. I have the real deal 82 LP Custom, but i play a Dearmond most of the time.. Great pickups in the starfire..I think there called Gold tone.
Alot of nice Guitars coming out of Japan..Bought two this summer.. 1985 Fender and a 1992 Yamaha.

Cheers Rick


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

This was my Seventy Something Ventura Goldtop:










It was never much to look at, but it played incredibly well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nice guitar! the pickup upgrade helps a lot too! i like my gibbo LP, but it needs to get the wiring checked i think - pickup selector is acting up.

my MIK tokai is great, and after i get my JB/59 it will scream (now w/o feedback!)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, no Burnys but I've got 3 Tokais myself. A Breezy Sound, a Goldstar Sound and this great looking and great playing 2001 Love Rock I got earlier this year from SneakyPete: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=6172
You're right about Japanese guitars and I think Gibson better smarten up soon as they're already losing out to the Japanese guitar makers. Just my opinion.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

lots of guys have caught on to old MIJs and prices are going up...get em while you can. New Burnys that I see in shops here are MIC and have Duncan p`ups, don`t have the 2008 catalog yet so not sure whats made where for next year. Those of you looking for old MIJs should consider Arias...standards and Leopards too...can be excellent and they did have some high end models. I have quite a few old MIJs now...heres a few pics ...

1978 Tokai Les Paul Reborn...









1980 Aria Leopard...









1982 Tokai flying V...









early 80s Tokai Springy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I love the finish on this one. Not into creme open coils lookwise, but hey, it's about the sound. And sound for the money!



sneakypete said:


> l1980 Aria Leopard...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

they`re old DiMarzios and appear to be original...so I don`t wanna mess with em.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nice tokais, pete! i like the flame on that V, looks gorgeous


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I love the finish on this one. Not into creme open coils lookwise, but hey, it's about the sound. And sound for the money!


That Tokai Les Paul Reborn is awesome ! if it's wasn't so close to xmas man id be all over that !:food-smiley-004:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks...never thought I`d ever own a V but it was an offer I couldn`t refuse...and it sounds so sweet.
You`d have to be all over someone else`s Reborn `cause the only time mine will be for is sale when I can no longer hold it or get my fingers to form chords...and I hope thats not for many years to come. Getting very hard to find them at reasonable prices, I was lucky and got em before the feeding frenzy on MIJs began.
Life...is good. :wave:


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Man. Great lookin axe. I'd be interested to hear what you have to say about a few of your pedals too!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Greenbacker said:


> Man. Great lookin axe. I'd be interested to hear what you have to say about a few of your pedals too!


Just ask Greenbacker I'll help ya out as best I can :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> thanks...never thought I`d ever own a V but it was an offer I couldn`t refuse...and it sounds so sweet.
> You`d have to be all over someone else`s Reborn `cause the only time mine will be for is sale when I can no longer hold it or get my fingers to form chords...and I hope thats not for many years to come. Getting very hard to find them at reasonable prices, I was lucky and got em before the feeding frenzy on MIJs began.
> Life...is good. :wave:


My mistake sneakypete I thought those were up for sale lol!:banana:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My 82' Tokai .... all original .....I love er' - even the funky headstock inlay.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

this guys been trying to sell his for a couple of weeks...lowered his price but sill high...same headstock inlay ... says his is a shop order


http://page10.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/m50003711


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> this guys been trying to sell his for a couple of weeks...lowered his price but sill high...same headstock inlay ... says his is a shop order
> 
> 
> http://page10.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/m50003711


I don't think I could handle that fretboard - just a little bit too snazzy for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

chris, that's one fine tokai you got there! do you have a full guitar shot?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> chris, that's one fine tokai you got there! do you have a full guitar shot?


I have this one handy ...


----------



## chasenblues (Nov 24, 2007)

*not a burndy but....*

don't have a digital camera but heres my AGILE AL3000 GOLDTOP,







[/IMG] its still got the stock pup's,but i just did the "peter green " mod to the front pup.gave me more tones to play with. oops sorry for the typo i meant burny.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> this guys been trying to sell his for a couple of weeks...lowered his price but sill high...same headstock inlay ... says his is a shop order
> 
> 
> http://page10.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/m50003711


 I thought those went for about 700$.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't think I could handle that fretboard - just a little bit too snazzy for me.


well for me other things are more important, cosmetics are down the list when I`m considering a guitar. I certainly would not reject any guitar just because of inlays.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> I thought those went for about 700$.


and that may be why he keeps lowering his asking price...started at 140,000 yen...no takers yet.


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Beautiful Goldtop chasenblues :bow:
Loads of good stuff coming from Rondo lofu

FZ1


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a mid -eighties Burny SG that I got on e-bay about a year ago. It was advertised as TV yellow, but when it arrived, the actual colour turned out to be an almost flourescent lemon-lime yellow in a kind of nitro-cellulose finish that does not show the wood grain through at all. It is as good an SG as I have seen, except for my vintage Sg Jr, which is actually a whole different animal entirely. 

The Burny could have better tuning machines on it, which would help it stay in tune better. They are tulip ones, with a great vintage look, but do not work as well as the Grover's on the SG Jr, which someone else put on before I bought it. I can't remember what I paid for it exactly, but it was in the range of what you guys are talking about. Under 800 anyway.

My wife thinks it is cool because of the colour, but I mainly play the Jr.


----------



## russell broom (May 4, 2006)

i have an early 80's greco "super power" LP and it's great. really nice sounding guitar, built really well and plays great, really good value for the money, so thumbs up! also have an early 80's tokai P bass copy that sounds great too, some really good quality guitars from that era....


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Agreed I just came from music store where I played a 5000 LP and a 3500 LP Custom and I think mine felt way better and sounds too !:food-smiley-004:


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Evilmusician said:


> Agreed I just came from music store where I played a 5000 LP and a 3500 LP Custom and I think mine felt way better and sounds too !:food-smiley-004:


A $5000.00 Gibby in town? What Music store? Reids or Long & Mcquade I want to check it out ...I went to L&M just a few days ago and didn't see anything in the 5k price range what model was it?
I thought the BFG was disappointing I also noticed that someone installed the truss rod cover??....I thought the best sounding Les Paul in the store was the Faded cherry ( i guess standard model ) it was priced at around $1100 really nice feel and sound IMO.

FZ1


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it sounds like many of you have much nicer copies than mine.
For one thing the pickups are weak, but even the tone you get unplugged isn't that great. For what I'd spend to put new pickups in it and tweak it I would rather add a bit more money and get an Epi Les Paul.

As for the $5000 LP--I can't justify spending that much on a guitar.
Fortunately I already have a real Les Paul, and got it used at a great price.
(Although it wasn't totally stock when I bought it, nor is it stock now.)


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

2005fz1 said:


> A $5000.00 Gibby in town? What Music store? Reids or Long & Mcquade I want to check it out ...I went to L&M just a few days ago and didn't see anything in the 5k price range what model was it?
> I thought the BFG was disappointing I also noticed that someone installed the truss rod cover??....I thought the best sounding Les Paul in the store was the Faded cherry ( i guess standard model ) it was priced at around $1100 really nice feel and sound IMO.
> 
> FZ1


 L&M one of the historic models i think ,neck was really thick ,not my thing ,and the LP custom has been there for a while


----------



## danmark (Feb 4, 2010)

Great looking guitar , I just bought on that looks exactly the same only the finish is tobacco brown sunburst. Do you still own this guitar and if so how has it worked out for you?


----------



## MungoJerry (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice looking guitar.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy deadthread revival, Batman! I didn't even know there were threads this old in the database still... 

I've got a Burny LP and it's a sweet player... It's a good 9 lbs or so, but it sounds absolutely monstrous, has tone for days! Pull the neck pup and scrape a little bit and it's easy to see that the body is real Mahogany (not "Nato" or "Asian Mahogany" or some other substitute), the top a good 5/8" of solid Maple, and the neck looks well set with a decently long tenon. Mine has a Floyd on it - I always wanted to try a Floyd-equipped Les Paul, and that's why I picked it up, though I've since decided to go in another direction and won't own it much longer - but I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Burny. Great guitars!


----------

